# Tourist caught smuggling lizards in pants



## trader (Dec 8, 2009)

*Published On:* 12-08-2009
*Source:* theage

A German visitor was caught trying to leave New Zealand with 23 geckos and 20 skinks hidden in his underwear, a court was told.

Hans Kubus, 58, was stopped at Christchurch Airport on Sunday after checking in, and was searched by customs staff.

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## Scleropages (Dec 8, 2009)

EW , for the lizards AND the guy!


----------



## lemonz (Dec 8, 2009)

how can 20 odd geckoes and skinks be hidden in a small paackage in his underware? one would think it would be a big package. i was going to say you wouldve thought someone would have seen something, but obviously they had!!!!!!! haha. im glad the idiot got caught.


----------



## IgotFrogs (Dec 8, 2009)

lmao brings a full new meaning to having a big package i guess ......


----------



## Scleropages (Dec 8, 2009)

Maybe they where hatchy geckos? LOL


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 8, 2009)

:lol: :lol: That is hilarious! It'd be like the magic trick of pulling rabbits out a hat, but this time around it's lizards out of his jocks! :lol: :lol:


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 8, 2009)

They should shoot him as an example, it what the Gery's do


----------



## lemonz (Dec 8, 2009)

IgotFrogs said:


> lmao brings a full new meaning to having a big package i guess ......


 i guess it does


----------



## Kris (Dec 8, 2009)

Give it a few weeks and he'll be a forum legend.....unless he already is.

Kris.


----------



## JasonL (Dec 8, 2009)

Kris said:


> Give it a few weeks and he'll be a forum legend.....unless he already is.
> 
> Kris.



Nah they turn on you if you are caught, your only a legend if you get through and you have smuggled something worthwhile..


----------



## naledge (Dec 8, 2009)

lemonz said:


> how can 20 odd geckoes and skinks be hidden in a small paackage in his underware? one would think it would be a big package. i was going to say you wouldve thought someone would have seen something, but obviously they had!!!!!!! haha. im glad the idiot got caught.



It was actually like 44 I think, 20 skinks 24 geckos, or something like that.
That's insane, they would've been packed in like sardines.


----------



## Kris (Dec 8, 2009)

JasonL said:


> Nah they turn on you if you are caught, your only a legend if you get through and you have smuggled something worthwhile..



Ahh, so that is how it works. That explains this next bit then.....
I feel sorry for one convicted smuggler......well as sorry as I can be for a person that is really "naughty", as some threads started on another forum by one bloke that was full on having shots at him has now turned around and is supporting the new "flavour of the month" smuggled rubbish....

Kris.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Dec 8, 2009)

Brings a whole new meaning to got to drain the lizard.....


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 8, 2009)

To think i worry bout the lizards when i send them on same day freight in a shoebox


----------



## chilli (Dec 8, 2009)

isn't it funny how Australian Customs increase the value ten fold through their media department, yet NZ Customs reduce it by 90 per cent. Nautilinus would be the most sought after herps in the world.


----------

